# Best place to find a 240? I'm looking, without much luck...



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

So far the best online places I have seen is AutoTrader and cars.com
I'm only searching within 200 miles of my area (MD) which probably has something to do with it, but I'm not finding much. 

Any suggestions? I'm looking for a '95 -'98 5spd...


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

your best bet would be to keep an eye out for really ANY car wherever the weather is year round warm enough to so that the state doesnt use salt to de-ice the roads in wintertime. Salt corrodes just about ANY kind of metal there is, especially whats used in cars (I dont think youre gonna find a titanium car anywhere in this lifetime for under 8937498236598234623948 dollars) unless you live in a warm climate, then look just about anywhere theres one for sale in your price range, and CHECK CHECK CHECK the car out before you buy. Look for frame fuckups and anything else that cannot be fixed or replaced without having to put tons of effort into. :thumbup: god luck to ya, Im lookin around as well for a nice, decent 240 as a project


----------

